# Sunday's Show and Tell...3/10/19



## jd56 (Mar 10, 2019)

Finally an extra hour each day...for those that participate, that is.
Might explain why I'm late this morning.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2019)

I told myself no more bikes, but you know how it is when something cool pops up. 1900 Chainless Crescent Model 41. Thank you to @fat tire trader & @GiovanniLiCalsi for info and catalog pics that have helped in identifying it.


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2019)

A couple of toys but no bikes..................................


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice old Magnavox



 day...................


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2019)

A found a Victor saddle in an antiques shop yesterday.  Also received bicycle sign panels I ordered from my friend Steve.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 10, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I told myself no more bikes, but you know how it is when something cool pops up. 1900 Chainless Crescent Model 41. Thank you to @fat tire trader & @GiovanniLiCalsi for info and catalog pics that have helped in identifying it.
> View attachment 961876
> 
> View attachment 961879
> ...




That's some "Pop-Up"!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 10, 2019)

Really clean Hk 74 opaque red stingray is the only goodie this week.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I told myself no more bikes, but you know how it is when something cool pops up. 1900 Chainless Crescent Model 41.







Mike,
I really like the way those seat stays resemble a Schwinn built bike.
Nice choice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 961949
> Mike,
> I really like the way those seat stays resemble a Schwinn built bike.
> Nice choice!



If this turns out to be a Schwinn...well...you know where it's going.


----------



## danfitz1 (Mar 10, 2019)

1940 Huffman Frame and 3 rib tank and a 1941 nearly complete bike.....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 10, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A found a Victor saddle in an antiques shop yesterday.  Also received my sign panels from my friend Steve.
> 
> View attachment 961886
> View attachment 961887
> ...





Very Cool sign , have a store or is it for your personal shop ?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 10, 2019)

Scored another missing Denver tag for my collection. It has been touched up unfortunately but beggars can’t be choosers. 

Anyone out there have a ‘52, ‘57, and/or ‘59 Denver bicycle license plate? Those are the last 3 I am hunting for at this point.


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 10, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 961889




Awesome sign....I would love to have one of these made.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2019)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Very Cool sign , have a store or is it for your personal shop ?




I have a store in Santa Fe, New Mexico.  You can check it out at:  www.BrantMackleyGallery.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 10, 2019)

SimpleMan said:


> Awesome sign....I would love to have one of these made.




I posted Steve's contact information in the "Services" section of theCabe.  He just moved back to Pennsylvania and is looking has availability at the moment.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 10, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 961971
> 
> View attachment 961972
> 
> ...



Super nice collection !  Wish I could find that many Tacoma plates.


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A found a Victor saddle in an antiques shop yesterday.  Also received bicycle sign panels I ordered from my friend Steve.
> 
> View attachment 961886
> View attachment 961887
> ...



Very cool sign !


----------



## blackcat (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello;
Found 2 or 3 oddities in an antique salon of old cars and motorcycles parts.

















G519 person saddle



COLUMBIA MILITARY MODEL 1918 rack, wrenchs and oiler
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2019)

Bought this a while back at a yard sale. Came in handy for doing the baseboards for our guest room project.



Did get this this week. Not vintage but, a very great tool for cutting vinyl plank flooring.


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 10, 2019)

Good week for me. Explosion proof lights are huge, heavy and the lenses are glass. Came from the old DP&L power station that use to sit along I-75 south of Dayton. Street sign is porcelain and was salvaged from Dayton also. New Carlisle bicycle license. 1968 Chevrolet truck promotion.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 10, 2019)

Bought this  WWII  DELTA Float Light. This one is different than the other 3 i have, the ring to attach the line or chain is on the battery tube not the float and the lens looks like it could be glass and held in place with screws and a retainer bezel where as my others have a screw on plastic lens. Could you imagine floating in the ocean at night after your ship was bombed or torpedoed and relying in this bobbing flashlight to save your life hoping it was seen by a search plane.


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 10, 2019)

I always say no more girls bikes and about that time a couple more follow me home. Original owner said they were both bought in 1946. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2019)

Kramai88 said:


> I always say no more girls bikes and about that time a couple more follow me home. Original owner said they were both bought in 1946.
> View attachment 962228View attachment 962229View attachment 962230
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool Manton Smiths


----------



## Kstone (Mar 10, 2019)

@Floyd and I have been working on this baby for a few weeks. Hes been my car expert which I'm super grateful for. I called him up asking his help to make a car for a pile of trash, and he showed up without hesitation, despite the odd request.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 10, 2019)

Picked up a collection of Illinois car plates from the original family, covering every year from 1930 thru 1978! A sampling...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 10, 2019)

I scored a few of these nifty brake brackets


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 10, 2019)

Got the Perrymount - Schwinn Paramount- that was posted on CL in Cali a few weeks ago. Well worth the 1500 in my opinion....


----------



## ballooney (Mar 10, 2019)

To finish off my ‘40 Motorbike. Thanks @davek 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Mar 10, 2019)

ballooney said:


> To finish off my ‘40 Motorbike. Thanks @davek
> 
> View attachment 962394
> 
> ...




Nice grip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2019)

modelcarjedi said:


> I scored a few of these nifty brake brackets
> 
> View attachment 962359



Hard item to find when you need one!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Mar 10, 2019)

Kstone said:


> @Floyd and I have been working on this baby for a few weeks. Hes been my car expert which I'm super grateful for. I called him up asking his help to make a car for a pile of trash, and he showed up without hesitation, despite the odd request.
> 
> View attachment 962313
> 
> ...



Love it ,straight six,mattress,a toss salad of cool everyday items we would pick at our local landfill back in the day,Claymation at its best ,like watching Davy and Goliath on TV when we were kids,and keep in mind ,,bullets pierce in ,not out ..FINE WORK


----------



## modelcarjedi (Mar 10, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Hard item to find when you need one!




That’s why I bought two of them [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 11, 2019)

Pancake Horn, Husky multitool, bicycle license plates.


 


 
Wiper fluid reserve bottle



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 11, 2019)

Trucker flair tube storage. Future motobike battery tube?


 


Fender braces and grease gun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 12, 2019)

OK, this one counts!! LOL I made the deal Sunday, but didn't get it picked up till yesterday! 1946, B6 Cadillac.


----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> OK, this one counts!! LOL I made the deal Sunday, but didn't get it picked up till yesterday! 1946, B6 Cadillac.
> 
> View attachment 963043



Nice score


----------

